# F.A.Q. for all new drivers



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Q: Is Uber trying to screw me?
A: Yes.

Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
A: No. They don't know you, they don't care about you. Nothing you did makes you stand out among the other 1 million drivers.

Q: Uber took over xx% of the fare, can they do this?
A: Yes.

Q: I'm so pissed, can I sue them?
A: No. Unless you opted out of arbitration.

Q: Am I in danger of being deactivated?
A: Always. For no reason at all.

Q: I heard Lyft is better.
A: You heard wrong.

Q: Should I rent a car to do this?
A: No.

Q: Why (blah blah blah) ratings (blah blah blah)?
A: Ratings don't matter. Unless you drop below 4.60.

Q: What's the best way to get more tips?
A: Be nicer to people.

Q: I've been told not to take Pool or Shared.
A: You heard right.

Q: How do I avoid the horrible people in life?
A: Quit driving and go work in a warehouse. Alone.

Good luck!!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

F.A.Q. for all new drivers is a masterpiece. 5-stars and 2-Thumbs Up. - Roger Ebert's ghost


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

You forgot the most important one:

Q: Should I become an Uber/Lyft driver?
A: Bahahahahaha......NO!! Wtf is wrong with you?!


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Q: What's the best way to get more tips?
> A: Be nicer to people.


A: Be sure you support the home team... unless the pax is wearing something different, then support their team.
A: Never talk politics... especially with snowflakes or those with entitlement issues... it is OK to profile.
A: "Is Uber your only job?", always answer yes. Never mention any job that could be assumed to pay six figures.
A: When your pax plugs in some Kendrick Lamar, DO NOT sing along.
A: Always be clean and presentable.... but buy your clothes at Goodwill.
A: Display a pic of your family, with all ten children, on your dashboard. Bonus if some appear special.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Shoot, I forgot to mention something about AR and cancel rates.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Never start a trip before the riders are all in your car. Ever. You can't cancel once you start. Starting 30 seconds before they are in is just stupid.

It's stupid to give low ratings just because people don't cash tip. Tipping is supposed to happen in the app, and many people do tip in the app. I get far more tips in the app than cash tips, and they're technically not even supposed to tip in cash. It's not illegal, but it's against Uber terms of service.

In my neighborhood, it's international riders who tip more. Students don't tip much, and I see a lot of students, but international students tip much more. Those who are no longer students and have good jobs tip more than Americans in the same category.

Most of the advice to ignore requests will get you almost no rides unless you're in a major city. Don't bother with any of that nonsense if you actually want to make money doing this. Accept every request you can unless it's a long pickup, and you're already in a location where pickups come quickly. Long pickups are definitely worth taking if you're in the boonies, because they usually pay for you to get back to civilization. They tend to be long rides into town.

Most of the places on the "don't pick up at" list have been among my better riders (nice and often tipping) or higher fares (because longer distance).

As for the reason most people get rides, it's not because they have no friends or family willing to bring them places. Often it's students not living near anyone they know with cars. Often it's people with jobs who want to be independent and pay for their transportation but who think Uber is cheaper than buying a car (whether right or wrong about that, it doesn't make them bad riders). Quite frequently I find it's people whose car is in the shop or who lost their vehicle to an accident and haven't finished the process of getting a new one. Sometimes it's people who could get a ride at certain times of the day but not at others, and they need it when their ride is at work or asleep or something. So again this is a recipe for not getting any rides. Prejudging riders before you know anything about them is a terrible idea, and refusing to take rides is a bad idea in most markets.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sharp post T!


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

You must be in a market where there are always rides to come in to replace the ones you don't take. Most of us aren't. If we refuse a ride, that means more downtime not getting any pay.

I can't usually see where the pickup is anyway until I take it. The brief glance they give of where it is is way too brief and often turned around so it's the opposite direction of where I expect it to be. So I can't imagine how people even engage in pickup location discrimination, other than looking at how far away it is. You're not taking requests and then canceling, are you?

Cash tips are actually against Uber policy. You're downrating Uber riders for following Uber's rules.

It really just sounds like you don't want to be an Uber driver at all.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Parableman said:


> Cash tips are actually against Uber policy. You're downrating Uber riders for following Uber's rules.


This is incorrect.

When the class action lawsuit was won that forced Uber to remove the "tip is included" lie, another outcome was that Uber was forced to allow drivers to put up signs in their car. The signs could say "tips are not required, but are appreciated" or something to that effect.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

evilinanapp said:


> sorry $1 a mile means riders not going 10+ miles dont pay me, the one outta 10 times pax don't answer my pre text & i go anyway i start trip early if it's not 10+ miles i cancel & can drive away without confrontation.


I have no real beef about you doing what you do...

I just wanted to point out that it won't work everywhere because in some of the crappy markets that some people have the misfortune of working in, there's no such thing as a 10+ mile ride (unless it's to another town/market because the town/market is just too geographically small) and there's certainly not going to be another ride waiting as soon as you decline or cancel.

Of course, I can't argue if you want to say that people shouldn't be working in those markets.


----------



## Rick Davis (Jul 5, 2018)

Such an ne


evilinanapp said:


> i dont want to be a organized crime rackets loss leader or provide free labor or charity or free rides to people that can't afford the service
> 
> other than that ill happily be a "independent contractor" for a "technology" company. im not a "driver" especially if im not being paid
> 
> ...


 such an negative attitude.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

When I had an eBay store I used to post on the eBay board and everybody there hated eBay. If you said anything good about eBay you were called a "shill." Sound familiar?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Mista T said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> When the class action lawsuit was won that forced Uber to remove the "tip is included" lie, another outcome was that Uber was forced to allow drivers to put up signs in their car. The signs could say "tips are not required, but are appreciated" or something to that effect.


What if the sign doesn't include "are not required"? Because actually yes they are required or eventually these pax will be walking.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That about sums up the newbie threads T.

Also maybe include 

Q) Should I give out candy and ammenties to pax to your list 

A) heck noooooo


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
A: No. They don't know you, they don't care about you. Nothing you did makes you stand out among the other 1 million drivers.

I disagree. Uber rewards and punishes based on analyzed behavior and tenure.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> A: No. They don't know you, they don't care about you. Nothing you did makes you stand out among the other 1 million drivers.
> 
> I disagree. Uber rewards and punishes based on analyzed behavior and tenure.


True, however it is all computerized algorithms. They don't sit there and say "Joey ignore 6 pings yesterday, let's give him Old Man Summers who just wants to go to the store. That'll teach Joey to deny pings!"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to screw me?
> A: Yes.
> 
> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> ...


Where have i seen those little guys holding onto letters before . . . .

OH YEA . . .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> True, however it is all computerized algorithms. They don't sit there and say "Joey ignore 6 pings yesterday, let's give him Old Man Summers who just wants to go to the store. That'll teach Joey to deny pings!"


But but T, what about UberEats?

You forgot it.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> A: No. They don't know you, they don't care about you. Nothing you did makes you stand out among the other 1 million drivers.
> 
> I disagree. Uber rewards and punishes based on analyzed behavior and tenure.


No, they don't


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> But but T, what about UberEats?
> 
> You forgot it.


I'm gonna have to come out with FAQ II next week. I forgot AR and CR as well, lol. And waiting at the airport.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> A: No. They don't know you, they don't care about you. Nothing you did makes you stand out among the other 1 million drivers.
> 
> I disagree. Uber rewards and punishes based on analyzed behavior and tenure.





Mista T said:


> True, however it is all computerized algorithms. They don't sit there and say "Joey ignore 6 pings yesterday, let's give him Old Man Summers who just wants to go to the store. That'll teach Joey to deny pings!"


Welcome to the machine...

It does seem to be true that our immediate "boss" is what appears to be an AI-enhanced algorithm. It adapts to our behavior. Or it certainly seems to do so.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Will I be my own boss?

Yes, a boss with no money.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Parableman said:


> Never start a trip before the riders are all in your car. Ever. You can't cancel once you start. Starting 30 seconds before they are in is just stupid.
> 
> It's stupid to give low ratings just because people don't cash tip. Tipping is supposed to happen in the app, and many people do tip in the app. I get far more tips in the app than cash tips, and they're technically not even supposed to tip in cash. It's not illegal, but it's against Uber terms of service.
> 
> ...


I give my card out to those people without cars to give me a call and I'll under-cut FUBER and take the payment through square.

Remember, things are in the works now as some state are not saying we are NOT private contractors but actually work for Uber and some states are requiring Uber to take out taxes because they are employees. That'll suck for me if that happens as I don't go over the $600 threshold. We'll see.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Q. What happens if my only car gets disabled by an expensive breakage 

Q. How am I supposed to earn enough to repair a broken car if I have nothing in my savings & there's no rental option in my city. 

A. Screwed
A. Screwed


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Q. Why do my first dates always go downhill after I say I drive Uber full time?

A. It's not you. It's her.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to screw me?
> A: Yes.
> 
> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> ...


I heard lyft better you heard wrong lol.You are100 percent correct about that.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Q. Why do my first dates always go downhill after I say I drive Uber full time?
> 
> A. It's not you. It's her.


Lol! Driving for boober Definitely is not a panty dropper


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Lol! Driving for boober Definitely is not a panty dropper


Thus is a true story..earlier last night, had three very drunk females and a guy. The ladies wanted me to go back with them and get naked because they love being nude....the one woman was cute, but the two other ones looked like they got in a fight with an ugly stick and lost. They were pretty vulgar explaining what's going to happen to each other's body after the one ladies birthday bar crawl.

I said to the guy, good luck with them man, You should be in for a long night after this fifth and last bar trip.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mista T said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> When the class action lawsuit was won that forced Uber to remove the "tip is included" lie, another outcome was that Uber was forced to allow drivers to put up signs in their car. The signs could say "tips are not required, but are appreciated" or something to that effect.


Also, I have never been paid to return to my city.



KMANDERSON said:


> I heard lyft better you heard wrong lol.You are100 percent correct about that.


I hate Lyft and only keep the app to turn it on after I've turned on Uber, so Uber will give me a ride sooner than later. Of course, both often ping at the same time, but Lyft is usually 10-15 minutes away, so that's an easy reject. It seems to me that Lyft riders are either the best of all, or the worst and the latter are found in certain areas of town where you might want to profile a tiny bit.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Q: Is Uber trying to screw me?
> A: Yes.
> 
> Q: Is Uber trying to get revenge on me? It feels personal.
> ...


The answer to the nineth question was wrong. Pointing a gun at them works best


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Q: pax took 10 mins to come out and then they (bla bla bla)
A: Crappy runs tend to start out crappy. No show @ 5:01

Q: Overloading, no child seat, minor.
A: Tell them to cancel. If not, wait nearby for 5 mins for no show.

Q: Airport queue is slow.
A: Dont always sit in queue.

Q: Can pax rate canceled rides?
A: No

Q: Where are the best areas of town to work in?
A: No one is going to give you all the answers. If you are able to figure out on your own you will be more successful.

Q: Pax asks 'how long have you been working today?'
A: I just got started today. No one likes to hear their driver has been on 12 hrs.

Q: Pax made false claim against me w/ Uber and now I am deactivated what can I do?
A: Pax wanted a free ride. Explain to Uber you didn't do it, and provide evidence if avalable. If they feel like it they will reactivate.

Q: During a ride pax threw a fit over something I was doing.
A: First to complain to Uber usally wins.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Parableman said:


> they're technically not even supposed to tip in cash. It's not illegal, but it's against Uber terms of service.





Parableman said:


> Cash tips are actually against Uber policy. You're downrating Uber riders for following Uber's rules.



















X2


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> I hate Lyft and...


I haven't tried them yet.

What are some of the things you don't like about them?

I've had enough of a learning curve with Uber as it is. I don't need to add complexity without the potential for a significant benefit.

Thanks,

Christine


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Will I be my own boss?
> 
> Yes, a boss with no money.


Just like a panhandler is his own boss.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

KenLV said:


> X2


CTFU ! That was a good one!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ms.Doe said:


> CTFU ! That was a good one!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Q: My passenger threw up. What do I do ?

A: Don’t be mean to passenger and threaten to file for cleaning fee. Last thing you need them canceling their credit card- Uber will need it to charge them. Rate them one star, Go around the block and park with Uber app off but do not close it completely. Make 10 pics and send them all to Uber. Now you can completely close app and do not work for the rest of the night because if you do, you will get smaller fee. You need to show that mess affected you for the rest of the night.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Q. How do you maintain your dignity and self respect while Uber driving?
A. You should insist on pax obeying these three rules. No exceptions.
1. Respect ME
2. Respect my CAR
3. Respect my TIME
Violation of any one rule should result in pax left on the curb to watch your taillights fading off in the distance.


doyousensehumor said:


> Q: During a ride pax threw a fit over something I was doing.
> A: *First to complain to Uber usally wins.*


In 3.5 years of Uber driving, I can vouch that this one has served me well.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

These aren't "FAQ'S." They're props used to deliver negative rhetoric.

Is there ANYplace where the OP is happy? Or is his live one endless kvetch session? 

Misery loves company. In creating this thread, the Grinch is inviting you to his party.

This thread might serve one useful purpose. Perhaps all our eagle-eyed detectives might "discover" the profile pic isn't really a pic of the OP, and speculate why the OP pretends to be part of a fugitive pack of mercenaries. Heck, I bet he's never tossed a dwarf on Rush Street.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> tossed a dwarf on Rush Street.


I am intrigued by this apparent euphemysm for something Cableguynoe has probably done, with or without female pax in the car. Go on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

henrygates said:


> What if the sign doesn't include "are not required"? Because actually yes they are required or eventually these pax will be walking.


They arent required no matter how much you wish it to be. If it was required, it wouldnt be a tip but a service fee.

How do you screen your pax to enforce this requirement, do you ask them if they intend to tip before you give them a ride?

Personally, I didnt like using that phrase on my tipping sign. A simple "tips are are greatly appreciated" was enough. Rather avoid negative words and this was enough implications that tips were optional.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Is the dash cam necessary in rideshare???
YES it is most important thing in rideshare.

What can I do if I don't like the passengers in my area???
Rate them ONE star and ask support for not matching him again with you.
Lyft does that automatically if you rate him under 3 stars.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Is the dash cam necessary in rideshare???
> YES it is most important thing in rideshare.
> 
> What can I do if I don't like the passengers in my area???
> ...


I still don't own a dash cam.....I would have killer footage from some of rides.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> These aren't "FAQ'S." They're props used to deliver negative rhetoric.
> 
> Is there ANYplace where the OP is happy? Or is his live one endless kvetch session?
> 
> ...


LOL You funny, girl. I never tossed a dwarf, but I did beat the crap outta that snowflake, Rocky Balboa. He thought he was so bad...

-----

I created this so new drivers can have their eyes opened the easy way. How many threads do we see complaining about these issues, that always end with the simple message that the companies can and will screw drivers if given a chance? HUNDREDS.

I drive because I enjoy the pax (mostly), and I enjoy my city. The companies are nothing more than a means to an end. When my finances get better (through other means) I will drop these companies like they are willing to drop me.

Am I just complaining about these companies for no reason? Hmmmmm.... if the shoe fits, they need to wear it.

Perhaps our "eagle eyed detectives" will recognize Karen Stein as a company shill, constantly trying to bolster the company's image every 2 months with her threads. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Parableman said:


> ost of the advice to ignore requests will get you almost no rides unless you're in a major city. Don't bother with any of that nonsense if you actually want to make money doing this. Accept every request you can unless it's a long pickup, and you're already in a location where pickups come quickly. Long pickups are definitely worth taking if you're in the boonies, because they usually pay for you to get back to civilization. They tend to be long rides into town.


In any circumstance, usually newbies accept every request. Just doesn't sound right to take every request. Be your own filter, not Brita's. 

In all honesty, I'm sorry that your local market is not as dense w requests. Some of those rides must be brutal. As long as your protecting yourself somehow, is the point. Best of luck.

My only addition:
Do exactly the opposite of what the rideshare companies advise you to do. You have to be vigilant with what's profitable for you, not them!

If I had a nickel every time Uber took a dollar here and there I would have already retired.

Welcome to your " GAG"economy international payday loan lender; U/L.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

And one more thing - the pics you send to them are time stamped. It's invisible to you but your iPhone actually does it so please make those pics right away.


Karen Stein said:


> These aren't "FAQ'S." They're props used to deliver negative rhetoric.
> 
> Is there ANYplace where the OP is happy? Or is his live one endless kvetch session?
> 
> ...


I am sure you don't do it full time. Just part time. Which is the best way doing it. But those of us who do it full time have different view on Uber/Lyft than happy part timers


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Parableman said:


> and they're technically not even supposed to tip in cash. It's not illegal, but it's against Uber terms of service.


Not true.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Also, I have never been paid to return to my city.
> 
> I hate Lyft and only keep the app to turn it on after I've turned on Uber, so Uber will give me a ride sooner than later. Of course, both often ping at the same time, but Lyft is usually 10-15 minutes away, so that's an easy reject. It seems to me that Lyft riders are either the best of all, or the worst and the latter are found in certain areas of town where you might want to profile a tiny bit.


Whatever uber does lyft follows but Uber passangers are better deal with.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> Lol! Driving for boober Definitely is not a panty dropper


Mmm. Nothing sexier than a man who makes less than minimum wage in his Camry.

"Get ready, Baby, I'm taking you out! Makin it rain vomit fees this week!"


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No euphemisms here.

Mister T first came to the attention of Hollywood when TV covered a "battle of the bar bouncers." The competition was held in Chicago's bar district (Rush St.). Mister T was employed there as a bouncer. One of the events was tossing real, live human dwarfs out the door and onto a mattress.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Parableman said:


> Never start a trip before the riders are all in your car. Ever. You can't cancel once you start. Starting 30 seconds before they are in is just stupid.
> 
> It's stupid to give low ratings just because people don't cash tip. Tipping is supposed to happen in the app, and many people do tip in the app. I get far more tips in the app than cash tips, and they're technically not even supposed to tip in cash. It's not illegal, but it's against Uber terms of service.
> 
> ...


Incorrect.



Coachman said:


> When I had an eBay store I used to post on the eBay board and everybody there hated eBay. If you said anything good about eBay you were called a "shill." Sound familiar?


EBay is shit.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

nOOb responses and old timer comebacks:

You guys are so negative and jaded! (You get that way sometime after your 10th pax argument over how many people can fit in your car or after the first puking.)

You just don't want competition! (There's a 96% chance you'll leave in 3 months anyway, nOOb, no one is afraid of you).

If it's so bad why is everyone doing it? (Because Uber lies.. better question is why is everyone a FORMER Uber driver)

I'm making tons of money!!! (Not after deductions, you're not.)

Check out this one great night I had, I'm making tons of money!!! (Show us two weeks, then we'll talk.)



Karen Stein said:


> Perhaps all our eagle-eyed detectives might "discover" the profile pic isn't really a pic of the OP, and speculate why the OP pretends to be part of a fugitive pack of mercenaries. Heck, I bet he's never tossed a dwarf on Rush Street.


Is this a 5 layer satire burrito? Your profile pic is a Getty Images shot of Chelsea Handler..


----------



## Mr.UberUber (Nov 5, 2017)

Parableman said:


> Cash tips are actually against Uber policy. You're downrating Uber riders for following Uber's rules.


You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Very good, H U M! I see I can't slip anything past you.

Welcome to the club of Sherlocks who made that discovery- despite the little detail that I explain the avatar in my profile.

Sarcasm? No. Just noting that, of all the artistic avatars, mine is the only one that has been "exposed" at all. Nearly every month some troll dresses it up again.

IMO Uber is a real miracle of the internet age. Don't like it? Leave. Don't let the door hit you where the good Lord split you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> These aren't "FAQ'S." They're props used to deliver negative rhetoric.
> 
> Is there ANYplace where the OP is happy? Or is his live one endless kvetch session?
> 
> ...


For your Lonely Rhetoric.

Worlds smallest violin to accompany you


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Very good, H U M! I see I can't slip anything past you.
> 
> Welcome to the club of Sherlocks who made that discovery- despite the little detail that I explain the avatar in my profile.
> 
> ...


Hey can you give me a lead on the paid shill gig? Are they still hiring? I have a real flair for making it not so extremely obvious.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> These aren't "FAQ'S." They're props used to deliver negative rhetoric.
> 
> Is there ANYplace where the OP is happy? Or is his live one endless kvetch session?
> 
> ...


Is a midget the same thing as a dwarf?


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Lol! Driving for boober Definitely is not a panty dropper


I drove by this drunk chick dancing on the sidewalk, eyeing her up, she bent down to see me and said to her friend, "Uhh, it's an Uber driver". I almost cried as I drove away.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey can you give me a lead on the paid shill gig? Are they still hiring? I have a real flair for making it not so extremely obvious.


Karen seems cranky lately. Maybe she's getting burned out on shilling and would like to move on.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> despite the little detail that I explain the avatar in my profile.


Okay, so I'm new here. When I click on your name, I see a bunch of stuff. But how do I see that part you're referring to?

Christine


----------



## HolikDad (Jun 14, 2018)

Scott.Sul said:


> A: Be sure you support the home team... unless the pax is wearing something different, then support their team.
> A: Never talk politics... especially with snowflakes or those with entitlement issues... it is OK to profile.
> A: "Is Uber your only job?", always answer yes. Never mention any job that could be assumed to pay six figures.
> A: When your pax plugs in some Kendrick Lamar, DO NOT sing along.
> ...


Ok, this is the funniest thing I've read this week.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

We prefer to be called little people ,not dwarves or midgets. And it takes 2 not 3 phone books to see out of my Uber.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

HolikDad said:


> Ok, this is the funniest thing I've read this week.


That's some good advice....I remembered driving around Clinton and Trump supporters and being on both sides... I was doing it this weekend with Cubs fans (can't stand the Cubs) and I wanted to say, besides the one world series win, what did they do the last 100 years ? And let's bring up the last decade of Da Bears.

I really had to be fake in 2016 with the cry baby Penn State fans when they played Pitt here for the first time 18 years and lost,. I listened to the talk of Paterno being a GOD!!! And they all whined because they lost the game... I actually have acid reflux from those paxholes, but made serious bank.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Parableman said:


> You must be in a market where there are always rides to come in to replace the ones you don't take. Most of us aren't. If we refuse a ride, that means more downtime not getting any pay.
> 
> I can't usually see where the pickup is anyway until I take it. The brief glance they give of where it is is way too brief and often turned around so it's the opposite direction of where I expect it to be. So I can't imagine how people even engage in pickup location discrimination, other than looking at how far away it is. You're not taking requests and then canceling, are you?
> 
> ...


Cash tips are Not against Uber policy. 
Good luck finding any such verbiage in the ToS or Community Guidelines.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Very good, H U M! I see I can't slip anything past you.
> 
> Welcome to the club of Sherlocks who made that discovery- despite the little detail that I explain the avatar in my profile.
> 
> ...


I'm convinced you're a weak little man, named Kevin, hiding behind your cubicle & computer monitor, somewhere in Silicon Valley.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Very good, H U M! I see I can't slip anything past you.
> 
> Welcome to the club of Sherlocks who made that discovery- despite the little detail that I explain the avatar in my profile.
> 
> ...


You sound like a screwber employee!


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Z129 said:


> F.A.Q. for all new drivers is a masterpiece. 5-stars and 2-Thumbs Up. - Roger Ebert's ghost


Simply brilliant.
Exhilarating.
All we could have asked for and more.
Matt Damon gives a powerhouse performance.

Seriously though. This is the best FAQ I've ever seen.


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Q: What's the best way to get more tips?
> A: Be nicer to people.


If you only change one thing, this is it. Polite (nice) people get tips, plain and simple.

So what _is _nice?

It's in the eye of the customer. You need to read and understand your customer and then provide them something they value, be it a comfortable ride, local advice, conversation, all of the above or none of the above. Part of earning tips is taking the time and putting in the work to earn them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SHRPR said:


> So what _is _nice?
> 
> It's in the eye of the customer


Agreed. Some people really appreciate if you turn off the music and STFU. Others want a tour of the city.


----------

